# Favourite TV Shows



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Have we had a topic like this before? I don't recall it!

Share your favourite TV shows with the rest of us, be them old or new!


----------



## callam_nffc (Jun 22, 2009)

Top gear

Mock the week

South park

The ultimate fighter - obviously lol

Mythbusters - geek 

Probably a few more that i cant think of


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

The Chappelle Show all the way. Beat that.


----------



## DanW (Oct 14, 2009)

The Ultimate Fighter

UFC

Family Guy

South Park

Generation Kill (best program on TV at the moment IMO, perfect adaptation of the book!)

Anything rugby related

Top Gear

Oh and everyones guilty pleasure.....Come Dine With Me! That is screaming out for an celebrity special with MMA fighters haha.


----------



## Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

The Ultimate Fighter

MMA Big Show

Mythbusters

Two and a half men

UFC

Dr Wh

Torchwood


----------



## irishlad (Jul 20, 2009)

south park

american dad

family guy

curb your enthusiasm

trailer park boys


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

corrie

hollyoaks,

dont tell the bride

wait thats just the crap my missies watches, Normally family guy, topgear, futurama, and cant forget the spongebob.


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

House

How I Met Your Mother

Scrubs

Big Bang Theory

Rules Of Engagement

Family Guy

South Park

The Simpsons

Terminator: The Sarah Connor Chronicles (Cancelled last season, boohoo!)

Dollhouse

The Ultimate Fighter

30 Rock

American Dad

Dexter

Chuck

Q.I.

Mock The Week

Top Gear

True Blood

Heroes

Two and a Half Men

Always Sunny In Philadelphia

Fringe

FlashForward

Accidentally on Purpose

This is my weekly TV viewing. Every single episode (if it's been aired) without fail. You can see now why I do not care much for British TV.


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Kunoichi said:


> The Chappelle Show all the way. Beat that.


I'm Rick James, bitch! :rofl:


----------



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

Sons Of Anarchy is also the dogs baws.


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

AndyMulz said:


> Sons Of Anarchy is also the dogs baws.


Is that the one about the motorcycle dudes? I've heard it's pretty good.


----------



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

Imy said:


> Is that the one about the motorcycle dudes? I've heard it's pretty good.


Aye season 1 finished not so long ago , looked up season 2 aparently it started last month on FX , spewing if ive missed the first few episodes hopefully it was the yank FX its being showed on now.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

Imy .. you just gained a lot of respect .. how i met your mother is ****n .. legen . wait for and i hope youre not lactose intolerant because the last part of the word is .. Dairy !!

Family guy

Criminal Minds

Entourage

Come Dine with me

US Office

Inbetweeners

Peep Show

QI

Dexter

Scrubs

Everybody hates chris

everybody loves raymond

king of queens


----------



## davemfox (Oct 8, 2009)

Topgear

NCIS

FastForward

Most 'bike shows

Dave


----------



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

jeevan said:


> Inbetweeners


Watched a couple of belting episodes the other night the one were the tall lad punches a fish to death to be humane to it and the one were Simon gets a handjob from a 13 year old in a disco before he gets kicked in by a 13 year old boy , some proper funny shit :laugh:


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

jeevan said:


> Imy .. you just gained a lot of respect .. how i met your mother is ****n .. legen . wait for and i hope youre not lactose intolerant because the last part of the word is .. Dairy !!


How ****ing sexy is Cobie Smulders / Robin?


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

Some great shows listed here, decent taste from this community...

My weekly shows without fail:

TUF

MOTD

Top Gear

Gadget Show

Soccer AM

Jeremy Kyle Show (gives me a morale boost)

Gillette Soccer Saturday

Favourites:

The Wire

Prison Break

The IT Crowd

Everybody Hates Chris

South Park

Inbetweeners

How not to live your life

Only Fools......

Secret Millionaire

Dispatches

Even though it hasn't been on tv for years now..... The Big Breakfast - since this show stopped i started waking up at 1pm


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

SteSteez said:


> Gillette Soccer Saturday


:whs


----------



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

SteSteez said:


> Some great shows listed here, decent taste from this community...
> 
> My weekly shows without fail:
> 
> ...


What time and day does Top Gear show these days?


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

Dunno, it just auto sky+'s for me every week...think around 7-8pm on sundays??


----------



## callam_nffc (Jun 22, 2009)

Kunoichi said:


> The Chappelle Show all the way. Beat that.


dave chapelle is hilarious, more a fan of chris rock though

so everybody hates chris gets on my list too


----------



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

Hollyoaks for the clunge :yes:


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

callam_nffc said:


> dave chapelle is hilarious, more a fan of chris rock though
> 
> so everybody hates chris gets on my list too


Got his Bigger and Blacker DVD some years ago - sold it on eBay two weeks later. For a fan of comedy, he sure did get on my nerves - and ear drums. The man shouts too much.

I'd still watch Rush Hour and alikes any day though ;-)

The ****** Family sketch is hilarious. And the R Kelly "Piss On You"... damn it's one of those shows I can't have favs.

Oh well.


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

I cant believe no one has said Peepshow!!!

Favourites just now are The Inbetweeners and Peepshow


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

Chappelle is a lot funnier than Rock

Also, Imy .. RObin is gorgeous, but she's nothing compared to jen from rules of engagment


----------



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

jeevan said:


> but she's nothing compared to jen from rules of engagment


word to the mofo!


----------



## callam_nffc (Jun 22, 2009)

jeevan said:


> Chappelle is a lot funnier than Rock
> 
> Also, Imy .. RObin is gorgeous, but she's nothing compared to jen from rules of engagment


jeevan no-one is funnier than chris rock! lol

I have the whole box set of def comedy jam, will rip it for ya sometime if you want?

got some quality burnie mac (rip) stuff on it


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

jeevan said:


> Also, Imy .. RObin is gorgeous, but she's nothing compared to jen from rules of engagment


Jen is hot, this much is true, but she has massive hips!

Does/did anyone watch "Lead Balloon" starring Jack Dee? I've only recently discovered it, and I'm tempted to get all the episodes.


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

callam_nffc said:


> jeevan no-one is funnier than chris rock! lol
> 
> I have the whole box set of def comedy jam, will rip it for ya sometime if you want?
> 
> got some quality burnie mac (rip) stuff on it


wtf????

Chappelle for a start, but youtube Louie CK - he's peroforming in London Nov 13 and 14. He's so hilarious I'm seriously skipping half of the weekend with the MMA crowd up in Manchester to go see him.

His "Lucky Louie" show as also pretty funny.

And Dave Attell, if you like whisky, midgets, and drunk sex jokes. :laugh: (he too had a show at some point but forgot the name


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

cal .. thanks for the offer mate, but

I bought a rapidshare account few months back, googled that shit,and got all the def comedy jam series

i wish chris tucker did more stand up


----------



## temeura (Oct 29, 2008)

AndyMulz said:


> Aye season 1 finished not so long ago , looked up season 2 aparently it started last month on FX , spewing if ive missed the first few episodes hopefully it was the yank FX its being showed on now.


Been watching season 2 on the internet and it pisses all over season 1. Quality stuff!

The Wire

Homicide: Life On The Streets

The Corner

Generation Kill

Oz

The Shield

24

American Dad

Father Ted

Blackadder

Battlestar Galactica

Scrubs

Spaced

Sopranos

Sons Of Anarchy

Friday Night Lights

Peep Show

Mock The Week

Heroes

NCIS

Prison Break (season 1 & 2)

The Black Donnollys

West Wing

Studio 60

Dollhouse

A Bit Of Fry & Laurie

QI

True Blood

Rescue Me

Rome

Entourage

The American Office

Family Guy

Curb Your Enthusiasm

Arrested Development


----------



## daniel (Feb 10, 2009)

black adder

the big bang theory

spaced

red dwarf

any UFC/mixed martial arts

the shield

south park

battlestar galactica

firefly

angel

(old) simpsons


----------



## temeura (Oct 29, 2008)

I forgot 2 -

Firefly

Brotherhood


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

temeura said:


> I forgot 2 -
> 
> Firefly


I just jizzed a little in my pants.

So good. SO.GOOD. Summer Glau = <3


----------

